# Bernie`s new home



## NewGriot (Aug 7, 2006)

Chamaeleo calyprtatus`s new home


----------



## zinto (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome looking chameleon....but, you can keep a chameleon and a scorpion together??


----------



## NewGriot (Aug 7, 2006)

*Scorp*

The scorp is just an imitation.


----------



## zinto (Aug 7, 2006)

Gotcha!


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 7, 2006)

dont they need alot of vent????i thought you needed to keep them in those screen things???man that is a nice set-up!!!!now i want one!!!!


----------



## Barbedwirecat (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like its fully ventalated through the top. These chameleons unlike others are from Yemen and do not require High Humidity. That doesn't mean NO humidity. I think you got it just right, tho I might ad some more branches and some stuff on the bottom to soften any falls. I had veiled break its arm from a fall in a reptarium, which couldn't be pinned back together annd had to be removed. Quality of life went down hill and she died. 

LOL on a happier note AWESOME cage!!







Heres my bearded dragons cage, 6'x6'x4. its got alot mor vegetation now and I have a flock of Button quail in the bottom I split off (one bearded dragon and all that room)


----------



## Barbedwirecat (Aug 7, 2006)

P.S. I love your other cages, how did you make/where did you get them?


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Aug 7, 2006)

how big is he now and how big does he get full grown, seems like a huge enclosure for him, but i know nothing of chameleons.


----------



## NewGriot (Aug 8, 2006)

*Calyptratus*

Hey together

Well, my cage is ventalated through the top and the front (with a fly-net, not to see on this pictures).

Humidity through a rain-machine (works once a day for 5minutes) and the little waterfall.

Calyptratus will grow till 21inches, my man`s arround 10inch now.

@Barbedwirecat:
I did buy my other cages here in switzerland/Europe, not selfmade.

They are homes for my spiders and whipspiders.

PS: Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## bugs4life (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice! :clap:


----------



## stonemantis (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice looking Calyptratus.


----------

